# Vintage Omega?.. Does This Look Right?



## Kevin Glover (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi Guys, I 've just been shown this watch by a mate at work who asked if the watch looks right and if the price is right at Â£625.

I am in no way an expert of vintage watches but to me the font looks wrong for a watch that he reckons is from the 50's, to my mind there is nothing very 50's about the case design anyway, added to that the crown in the movement pic is different to the one on the watch now (again this looks wrong to me and the picture was provided by the seller, not taken by the potential new owner).

As I say, I really know nothing about older watches but I'm hoping the experts here can help as he needs to decide if he's having it or not by tomorrow. Please excuse the poor iphone images but he caught me in the canteen and I only had 2 minutes!


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Mmnn the movement looks original but not sure about the rest of it, I cant remember seeing one like this before but I,m no expert seems overpriced as well but I could be wrong.


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

As above - the movement looks original (1955 vintage) if a bit worse for wear but I have never seen an Omega case like that - particularly with the 4 screw fixing on the back. I can't believe that Omega would have produced that dial and that certainly isn't a 1950s Omega crown. What you should do is to look on the inside of the back cover and see if there are any case reference numbers and of course, the Omega triangle - if it is Omega then there will be numbers.

I reckon it is a Frankenwatch - leave well alone would be my advice - particularly at that price.

Cheers


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hmmmmmmmm............. well i would steer clear, looks a bit of a Franken watch, i have serviced and cleaned loads of Omega ladies watches and can't recall them having a screw back!! The back also would be curved so it moulds to your wrist and would usually be 9k or 18k Gold. And thinking about it have seen them with curved dials as well, don't like the look of that dial either.............The word "Omega" would not be leaning to the right like it's being blown over........

There are lots of these watches coming over from Europe now, IWC and Patek Phillipe that are pretending to be something they are not.......... the case does not look like it's had 60 years of wear either..............  just my opinion :yes:


----------



## Kevin Glover (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks Guys, The feedback from elsewhere is that it's been cobbled together.. will see if we can get the back off and have a look but I think he has it on sale or return so will have to be careful, IMHO there is enough info to say leave well alone!


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Have to agree with the comments here the case and dial look to have very little age (especially the dial which looks all wrong imho) compared to the movement which looks quite grubby by comparison.

Where is the pic of the movement from as the crown is not the same as the one on the other pics of the complete watch.

Apart from the price being a bit steep , all things considered i would leave well alone.

cheers

Andy


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Movement looks like it needs a good service the rest of it looks wronger than a wrong thing...


----------



## Kevin Glover (Oct 14, 2008)

Well the plot thickens!, Just been sent a link to good old fleabay where my work colleague would appear to have bought the watch from (oh dear!), more pictures here and some close up's of a very tired looking movement!!. Fill your boots guys!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/180778468662?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#rpdId


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Kevin Glover said:


> Well the plot thickens!, Just been sent a link to good old fleabay where my work colleague would appear to have bought the watch from (oh dear!), more pictures here and some close up's of a very tired looking movement!!. Fill your boots guys!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.u...439.l2649#rpdId


not sure what disturbs me more, the watch or that fact your friend likes the watch


----------



## simons194 (Jan 1, 2012)

What continually amazes me is the lack of common sense applied to the good old ebay purchase , with todays technology the clarity of pictures you can achieve is often better than seeing it in person so most of the questions raised could have been answered and the item left where it was. But for that kind of money its not one to take a punt on, as raised by several of my more learned members I have the the same questions .

1. If it is alledgedly a 50's watch how come the case and movement don't look the same age.

2. Dont think I have ever seen a 4 screw case back where 2 of the screws are counter sunk and 2 are not.

3. The Omega logo is on the lean...

4. The only thing that looks original is the movement .......from something else.

5. Why pay that much for a questionable Omega when Â£620 would buy you a good Chronostop etc .

To be fair the item is titled as having a custom made case and he is right it is rare.....dont think you will see another like it....


----------



## Gottohavearolex (Dec 14, 2011)

If you look closely the winder the crown looks to have been glued on or something like that , it's not a genuine watch at all as people have said the only genuine part is the very tired looking movement send it back for a refund .


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

rough looking 1950's omega movment

the rest of it i'd say c2011

ooh dear , hope he can get his money back


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

mmmmm nice watch... frieeeeend!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Oh dear, a fool and his money .... etc etc


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Ain't Omega...


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

*Â£620????????*

*Unbelievable...........tell him to stop sniffing lighter fluid......*


----------



## PhilipK (Sep 23, 2011)

At least the seller got one thing right. He describes the watch as "unique", and there probably isn't another one exactly like it anywhere!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Any update on this? Did the buyer get refunded?


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

jasonm said:


> Any update on this? Did the buyer get refunded?


I think it got pulled before it came to that Jason


----------



## Kevin Glover (Oct 14, 2008)

andyclient said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Any update on this? Did the buyer get refunded?
> ...


No the guy HAD purchased the watch!!!.. seller is now playing hardball and a Paypal dispute has been opened, could be a long drawn out process I fear. TBH my colleague really should have done his homework and saved himself all this hassle


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Kevin Glover said:


> andyclient said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


Oh dear , thats not so good then , good luck with the refund  hope it works out for him , going to be an expensive lesson if not !!


----------

